# BSOD Caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to help me
· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· Windows 7
· Don't know
· Few years
· Just reinstalled Windows 7 2 days ago
· AMD 6 core processor
· AMD Radeon HD 7700
· M5A 78L-M LX3 Motherboard
· Like 300W

HP Pavillion - (Screenshot of model attatched)
Replaced the CPU, GPU, Motherboard, and Powersupply of store bought PC


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

*VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)*

_Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed._


```
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`040c1888 fffff880`02d43140 [COLOR=Navy]nt!KeBugCheckEx[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1890 fffff880`02d42ec7 [COLOR=DarkGreen]dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c18d0 fffff880`02c0ff13 [COLOR=DarkGreen]dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x21f[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1900 fffff880`02c39d50 [COLOR=Red]dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c19e0 fffff880`02c38437 [COLOR=Red]dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0xd0[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1a10 fffff880`02c0b2d2 [COLOR=Red]dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1ab0 fffff880`02c37ff6 [COLOR=Red]dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1bc0 fffff800`0316c73a [COLOR=Red]dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba[/COLOR]
fffff880`040c1c00 fffff800`02ec18e6 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`040c1c40 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
```
The DirectX MMS notified that there was a display driver hang, and then the DirectX Kernel took over and noted that timeout detection recovery is required to reset the display driver to try and get it responding again. Unfortunately, given we bug checked, the TDR failed.

*-----------------------------*

*1. AODDriver2.sys* is listed and loaded in your modules list which is ﻿AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard. Known BSOD issues in Win7 & 8.

Please uninstall either software ASAP! If you cannot find either software to uninstall, or it's not installed, please navigate to the following filepath:

C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\amd64\AODDriver2.sys and rename AODDriver2.sys to AODDriver.2old and then Restart.

*2. *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, thank you so much for that very helpful and quick reply to my post. I followed your instructions and renamed that file. Will post back later to tell if my problem has been resolved.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

My pleasure, I look forward to your update.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi! I just experienced a problem that may be of relation to my other issues with display driver crashes and blue screens. This is not something new, but what happens is one of my two monitors, starts spazzing out with lines. When I unplugged that monitor, it started happening to my other monitor, until I plugged it back in, which took me back to square one. After about a few minutes it stopped, but my second monitor is now very blurry. I took some pictures of what was happening. The monitor that had the issue was the one with the white cord. Is this a display driver issue? and does this mean I have my graphics card to blame for all my issues? Thanks again for your help


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, generally hardware is the cause of 0x116 bug checks, however, you want to be sure there are no software problems before going that road.

Do you have a secondary video card to test, or perhaps integrated video?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I know what you mean and appreciate your concern for not jumping to conclusions. I think I do have integrated graphics because I'm pretty sure there was no graphics card in my computer when I installed it. Is there a way to check?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

If you uninstall your video card drivers, shut down (not restart), remove the video card, and boot back up, your motherboard should swap to integrated graphics. If it doesn't, enter the BIOS and double-check that it's not disabled, and if it is, enable it.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright cool thanks, so I should switch to integrated graphics and see if I experience any of these issues for say, 24 hours?


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, that is what Patrick is recommending.
Keep him updated.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks, Jared : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi again . It's been about 3 days using integrated graphics, and thus far I have had no problems (except lag lol). I'm going to try switching back now to my graphics card, but this time I will install an older driver. I'll post again when I get results.


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zsaqwes8 said:


> Hi again . It's been about 3 days using integrated graphics, and thus far I have had no problems (except lag lol). I'm going to try switching back now to my graphics card, but this time I will install an older driver. I'll post again when I get results.


Edit: Got an error when installing driver. Can't attach xml log file, but error was "Application Install: install package failure!"


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

Are you sure it was the correct driver?
Most drivers need to be digitally signed otherwise windows will refuse to install them, you can turn it off but it's not advised as it can cause a lot of problems installing the wrong drivers.


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, it was the second one in this link AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7700 Series graphics drivers for Microsoft Windows 7 64bit. The one that has like 38k downloads. Day 2 of that driver and until now no problems except one of my monitors is spazzing out again like before.

Edit: Took like 3 minutes and it stopped going crazy.
Seems to happen when on YouTube.


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys, unfortunately installing older drivers did not help as I got another blue screen


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zsaqwes8 said:


> Hey guys, unfortunately installing older drivers did not help as I got another blue screen


any suggestions to try next?


----------



## Zsaqwes8 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zsaqwes8 said:


> any suggestions to try next?


Since display driver is part of the issue, i followed these steps as my next attempt to solve the problem.
Display driver stopped responding... -Fixed! - Forums - Diablo III
Mainly it's turning off hardware acceleration and AMD Overdrive.


----------

